
Digital Ocean Introduces Block Storage - nikolay
https://www.digitalocean.com/features/storage/
======
akg_67
I don't believe anything has been introduced yet. DO is just collecting user
interest in Block Storage. I applied for couple of weeks ago, only thing I
received a survey about what I might use Block Storage for. I wouldn't be
surprised if it is still in planning phase.

~~~
raiyu
We're in a beta test with existing customers who opted in to be part of the
beta. They are running on systems that we expect to go into full production
after we've completed all of our testing and also collected and acted upon any
customer feedback that's critical.

We're also constantly adding more people into the beta test and invites are
sent out in the order in which people applied.

